# Carver Subwoofer



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am wondering how much better the newer subs are? Is it worth upgrading from a Sunfire True Sub Woofer. I upgraded from a older Klipsch 250watt 12" and this blows that away. I just think the thud lingers too long and needs to be there and gone sharper and more real. That is one thing the klipsch did better but it could not a candle in sound quality. I just want tighter sound. My listening is movies and music mostly 80's and rock and blues.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My experience with subs made by Sunfire/Carver is they are great for music not as good for movies but given the price you can get much better bang for buck with many of the internet direct companies like SVS HSU and PSA just to name a few.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I agree it is tight and almost pperfect with music but marginal with TV and ok with movies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I trying to stay under 1k. I just do not need any 120db reference sounds. I want realistic sound for movies and can not have a huge sub because wife will not allow a huge sub. That is why the sun-fire fits because it is compact and powerful. I listen at mostly 60-80db and do not really go above 80db for and anything. I watch most of the movies at night late and I have a Buttkicker system. I just want that tightness in movies that the sunfire can do in music. My movie area is 12*17*8. My system is Onkyo NR 626, the speakers are Tekron Lore Reference with NHT Super One Center and NHT Super Ones surrounds. They mix great and I can get articulate and crystal clear sound at 55db which is quieter then most people talking live.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS SB 2000 gets rave reviews and would achieve what your looking for and more.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

All WAF 's are definitely not the same. I know mine has taken it's shots! I just have to remind her that I live here too. (Not that it helps lol)

That being said, I think that the SVS SB2000 is the perfect candidate. I have one in my system and can tell you it is an amazing little unit. Articulate, and powerful, plus a great dsp to keep it safe if you push it. Worth a call/email at the very least. $699.99. I feel the extra 200 bucks over its little brother, the sb1000 is worth it to keep you asking this question in the future. 
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/sealed-box/sb-2000


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> The SVS SB 2000 gets rave reviews and would achieve what your looking for and more.


 funny! You posted while I was typing. 
+1


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL
Its a great sub and hard to beat for the money unless you go DIY


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jreb14 said:


> I trying to stay under 1k. I just do not need any 120db reference sounds. I want realistic sound for movies and can not have a huge sub because wife will not allow a huge sub. That is why the sun-fire fits because it is compact and powerful. I listen at mostly 60-80db and do not really go above 80db for and anything. I watch most of the movies at night late and I have a Buttkicker system. I just want that tightness in movies that the sunfire can do in music. My movie area is 12*17*8.


My room is almost identical in size to yours and the Rythmik E15HP I had was remarkably good, so that might be another one to consider. The SVS SB13 Ultra is worth investigating as well.




jreb14 said:


> My system is Onkyo NR 626, the speakers are Tekron Lore Reference with NHT Super One Center and NHT Super Ones surrounds. They mix great and I can get articulate and crystal clear sound at 55db which is quieter then most people talking live.


You have Lore's matched to a Super One center??? That strikes me as a rather interesting mix. How do they sound together?


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a 9db offset but sound wise the tweeters blend very smoothly. I like it better then 3 super ones across the front. I compared and it A/B both same movie. Lore just suck you in and make you feel part of the movie at lower volume. I have to get the NHT's twice as loud to create even a similar image. NHT is good the Tekton Lore is tons better. It is a clearer image and it less fatiguing to the ears.


----------

